# Stand up paddle board with your gsd?!



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

With the warm weather around the corner I was thinking of getting my 2 Y/O GSD to try stand up paddle boarding with me! I myself have never done this, but I skateboard so I figure I could adapt, but my dog however is not a huge fan of swimming yet and I was looking to get him possibly into the activity!
anybody have experience doing this with their dog or any advice in general?!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

jaudlee said:


> With the warm weather around the corner I was thinking of getting my 2 Y/O GSD to try stand up paddle boarding with me! I myself have never done this, but I skateboard so I figure I could adapt, but my dog however is not a huge fan of swimming yet and I was looking to get him possibly into the activity!
> anybody have experience doing this with their dog or any advice in general?!


I think it's better to get your dog involved in activities he likes. If he's 2 years old and does not like swimming, how will putting him up on a paddleboard which he's bound to fall off dozens of times make his day?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have paddleboarded with mine before. Lots of people do it where I live. I would recommend getting a life jacket for your dog so it is easier to hoist them back up on the board if they decide to jump off and take a swim!! Also, I would want that extra rubber padding (whatever it is called) so the dog won't slip.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> I think it's better to get your dog involved in activities he likes. If he's 2 years old and does not like swimming, how will putting him up on a paddleboard which he's bound to fall off dozens of times make his day?


I'm not going to force my dog to do anything... I am going to invest in a life jacket and work slowly on his swimming and getting him on a board before I even think about going on it with him


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

mspiker03 said:


> I have paddleboarded with mine before. Lots of people do it where I live. I would recommend getting a life jacket for your dog so it is easier to hoist them back up on the board if they decide to jump off and take a swim!! Also, I would want that extra rubber padding (whatever it is called) so the dog won't slip.


Any advice on a life vest thats suitable for a 95lb boy???


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I recommend the Ruffwear vests, they are more pricey but IMO fit the best. I've used a few cheaper brands and don't really like them.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine is Ruffwear too. I also like the handle on top for loading them up.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

What size are you guys thinking for my 95lb male? ive read different opinions online


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I think it's better to get your dog involved in activities he likes. If he's 2 years old and does not like swimming, how will putting him up on a paddleboard which he's bound to fall off dozens of times make his day?


 Paddle boarding with your GSD dog sounds like so much fun. And when I visualize it...it looks awesome. But in reality...
I agree with Stonevintage.
A dog that's already not a fan of swimming will be almost impossible to get up on top a paddleboard. They're very tippy and actual balance is so important. I think frantic scratching is what you will see from your dog and scratches is what You will get.

I think ANY dog that has not already been exposed and properly introduced (maybe in puppy-hood) would be difficult to get comfortable on a PB.

I'd suggest you spend your time introducing your dog to swimming in shallow water and teach him to have fun in a depth where he can still feel the bottom.
Also, get him used to wearing his life jacket on dry land first so he doesn't associate the Lifejacket with swimming.

I taught and coached the sport of swimming my whole adult life and I am a crazy person when it comes to water safety...
So, I'm thinking of you and your dog on a paddle-board in deep water and I see a recipe for disaster (even with you both in Life vests). 
Dogs, like people can drown even when wearing a vest.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I lived 30 years in the beach area of San Diego. Watched many people try to get their dogs into water/board sports. Very few had success, those that did were on the very calm bayside in very shallow water with puppies around 4-5 months old that grew up around the water and loved it. 

Those that didn't have success sometimes faced animal cruelty charges, it's just not something the lifeguards like to see for safety/rescue reasons unless both dog and boarder are exceptionally well trained.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Give him something fun to do.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I lived 30 years in the beach area of San Diego. Watched many people try to get their dogs into water/board sports. Very few had success, those that did were on the very calm bayside in very shallow water with puppies around 4-5 months old that grew up around the water and loved it.
> 
> Those that didn't have success sometimes faced animal cruelty charges, it's just not something the lifeguards like to see for safety/rescue reasons unless both dog and boarder are exceptionally well trained.



I don’t want to discourage the OP. 

And yup, it's Fun to do and there are definitely dogs and handlers that enjoy paddleboarding together. I've been thinking about it and I suppose the way a person would begin is to start introducing the dog to the board on dry land (maybe by using the Place command)?? Plus 100% trust on the part of the dog for the owner and owner for dog.

The OPs gsd is 95 lbs, and I'm not saying that a lg. dog can't be trained to paddle-board with his handler but I would guess that both would need to be very well experienced in the sport and the handler confident in his ability to deal with any situation that could arise. 
I can’t imagine hoisting a 95 lb dog back on to a paddleboard. I have a tuff time hoisting my own self back on a board when I fall off? LOL


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

When I did it, I mostly sat or was on my knees when I had a dog on the board. When I am by myself, I stand.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

jaudlee said:


> What size are you guys thinking for my 95lb male? ive read different opinions online


Sorry, not sure. My males are 58 and 72lbs. Maybe order two and send one back?


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Decided to ditch the paddle board idea and try the canoe! He loved it and even jumped off at one point and swam!!!! Although the second time he did that the canoe rolled and the 4 of us ended up in the 50 degree water 100feet from shore..... the things I do for my pup


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

So Glad to find this post!!

I've done SUP ing before and finally caved and bought my own SUP last night!!! My youngest GSD loves the water. and pretty much loves doing anything with me. so this week or next I am going to try and take her out on my board.

I actually read elsewhere about teaching them to get on the board on dry land first. and giving them a certain command. 
I think I've got some practice with her. She loved going in the boat and wanted to stand right up front! she is definitely fearless! I'm just worried she will want to swim more then stand on my board with me! lol guess I will find out soon enough!

any more tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

For any doubters....my dog has taken to the paddleboard like a champ and doesnt let me on it without him and now he is swimming anytime he sees water....figured id update u all


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Glamisfoxgurl182 said:


> So Glad to find this post!!
> 
> I've done SUP ing before and finally caved and bought my own SUP last night!!! My youngest GSD loves the water. and pretty much loves doing anything with me. so this week or next I am going to try and take her out on my board.
> 
> ...


How did it work with your pup???!!! sorry so late to reply, but it worked wonderfully and naturally with my boy Ruger im curious as to your experiences!


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

jaudlee said:


> How did it work with your pup???!!! sorry so late to reply, but it worked wonderfully and naturally with my boy Ruger im curious as to your experiences!


 
hahaha I'm glad it worked well for you! I haven't had that great of luck!

my girl loves swimming. but just hasn't gotten used to the fact that she has to stand still on the board! We've also been busy and haven't gone out but twice with the board. We will be camping at the beach for 4 and a half days this weekend so hopefully I'll get her on it with me! I need someone to talk to while paddling! otherwise you look crazy talking to yourself!

I will update after the weekend


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Glamisfoxgurl182 said:


> hahaha I'm glad it worked well for you! I haven't had that great of luck!
> 
> my girl loves swimming. but just hasn't gotten used to the fact that she has to stand still on the board! We've also been busy and haven't gone out but twice with the board. We will be camping at the beach for 4 and a half days this weekend so hopefully I'll get her on it with me! I need someone to talk to while paddling! otherwise you look crazy talking to yourself!
> 
> I will update after the weekend



AWESOME please do! Ruger moves on the board as well and even jumps from it sending me flying BUT what is the fun without getting in the water once in a while?!


----------

